# Archäologie irgendwann Ende?



## Asharak (16. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich hoffe mal, diese Frage wurde nicht schon beantwortet^^

Ich fange gerade so langsam an, Archäologie zu skillen und dabei stellte ich mir die Frage, ob irgendwann Schluss ist.

Gibt es immer wieder neue Fragmente, z.B. für Zwerge, oder gibt es nur eine gewisse Anzahl an Artefakte für jede Fraktion? Items zu famren ist zwar schön, aber ich würde gerne irgendwann sagen können: "Ich habe alles gefunden!" ;o))

Hat jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Februar 2011)

du kannst alle items zusammenbauen und trotzdem weiter fragmente sammeln. neue zusammbaubare items will blizz ja nachreichen


----------



## Asharak (16. Februar 2011)

Ok, also wird man nie alle Fragmente, die man erstellen kann, finden, weil es kein Ende gibt, oder?

Ich meine das wie den Beruf Alchemie. Neben Rezepte und lernbares, bekommt man zwischendruch immer einen "Geistesblitz", der neue Tränke herstellen lässt. Aber auch hier hat man irgendwann alle Tränke, die es gibt und der Beruf ist damit zu Ende.


----------



## Derulu (16. Februar 2011)

Aktuell gibt es ein Ende, die gewöhnlichen Artefakte kannst du auch mehrmals zusammengebaut haben, allerdings soll der Beruf ja immer erweitert werden, zumindest gab es dazu schon mehrere Aussagen


----------



## Metadron72 (16. Februar 2011)

Mach dir da Gedanken drüber, wenn du max Skill hast und schon bissl "durchgehalten"


----------



## Izara (19. Februar 2011)

Selbst mit Alchemie hast du - wie mit Archäologie - nie wirklich ein "Ende".  Bis auf ein paar Rezepte, die ich nur durch Geistesblitze lernen kann (hab kein KK mehr, sonst würd ich dafür farmen gehen ^^), hab ich wirklich alle. Dennoch: mit jedem Addon/Patch kommt irgendwas neues dazu. Man lernt also nie aus. Wie in jedem anderen Beruf auch. 

Genauso ists mit Archäologie. Auf wowhead findest du eine Liste aller möglichen Fragmente je Volk und wenn du alles mal zusammengebaut hast (kannst ja in der Liste im Beruf sehen, was du schon mal gebaut hast und wie oft), dann hast du auch bei Archäologie ein "Ende", wie du es meinst. Aber wer weiß.. mit nem neuen Patch kommen dann neue Artefakte und man buddelt sich wieder durch Azeroth  Momentan könntest du aber "alles gefunden haben". Wobei ich mir das nicht vorstellen kann XD Ich buddel auch schon seit mehr als nem Monat und finde dennoch immernoch neue Artefakte   

btw.. letztens erst eins zusammengebaut, das beim Händler 375 g (!) gebracht hat. Keine Ahnung mehr, was es war, aber solang ich für graues Zeug so viel Gold bekomm - auch wenns selten ist - ists doch egal ^^ muss dafür ja nix ausgeben, außer eben meine Zeit.


----------



## MoJoe779 (11. März 2011)

Alles wirst du wohl nie finden, oder du farmst Monate 

Habe auch FullSkill, und das AQ40 Mount will nie kommen.


----------



## madmurdock (16. April 2011)

Izara schrieb:


> btw.. letztens erst eins zusammengebaut, das beim Händler 375 g (!) gebracht hat. Keine Ahnung mehr, was es war, aber solang ich für graues Zeug so viel Gold bekomm - auch wenns selten ist - ists doch egal ^^ muss dafür ja nix ausgeben, außer eben meine Zeit.



Doch Repkosten, wenn Lvl 30 Mobs meinen einen umhauen zu wollen, obwohl man 100 ma so viel HPs hat. *g*


----------

